# Аккордеон Stradella. Просьба оценить



## gav (11 Дек 2015)

Аккордеон приобретен в небольшом городке ГДР в начале 60-х годов у немецкого музыканта.
Музыкант заявлял, что сделано в Италии.
По назначению не использовался. Случайный музыкант (не гармонист) проиграв вальс сказал, что звук идеален.
Вот и всё, что знаю.
Просьба рассказать, чьё производство, желательно, год изготовления и оценить стоимость.


----------



## vev (11 Дек 2015)

Гляньте здесь:
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-4885.html

Уже обсуждали. Я бы навскидку оценил бы до 10тр, но надо слушать. Возраст - начало 60-х ИМХО


----------



## zet10 (11 Дек 2015)

10 т.р? Не многовато ? За десятку можно Вельт купить,все же Страделла гораздо хуже того же Вельта.


----------



## vev (11 Дек 2015)

zet10 писал:


> 10 т.р? Не многовато ? За десятку можно Вельт купить,все же Страделла гораздо хуже того же Вельта.


Юра, это навскидку. Выглядит разумно. Клава ровная. Вид - попрокольней Стеллы. Голоса, думаю, стоят те же, что и на Вельтах. Механика - тоже должна быть похожей. Да и от региона сильно зависит. В Москве - одно, В Тамбове - совсем другое


----------



## zet10 (11 Дек 2015)

Согласен, убедительно.


----------



## gav (11 Дек 2015)

vev писал:


> Гляньте здесь:
> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-4885.html
> 
> Уже обсуждали. Я бы навскидку оценил бы до 10тр, но надо слушать. Возраст - начало 60-х ИМХО


Спасибо! Очень познавательно.  Если старый немец при продаже все бубнил про Италию, значит все же гдр-вское производство, что то от итальянцев позаимствовало. Русский лейтенант из-за этого бубнежа понял, что берет подлинную "и-тальянку". Ладно, пусть лежит в кладовке как сувенир из Ист Джомани.


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Дек 2015)

А там вот Рижский бальзам на фото - он в комплекте? Уж явно дороже той Страделлы.


----------



## vev (11 Дек 2015)

gav (11.12.2015, 15:47) писал:


> Ладно, пусть лежит в кладовке как сувенир из Ист Джомани.


А что ж самому то не освоить? 
Долгими зимними вечерами, сидючи на пенсии, очень даже ничаво будет мех подергать и клавиши потыкать


----------



## gav (11 Дек 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> А там вот Рижский бальзам на фото - он в комплекте? Уж явно дороже той Страделлы.


Глазастые люди на этом форуме!
Мне Карельский бальзам больше нравится, но дарить сейчас престижнее нерусское. Новый год близко!


----------

